# price? horst snowwing



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

I received a quote for the 3000 series snowwing 8-13. 9k for blade 4k for euro mount and 1k to install. 
14k seems like allot?

Thanks Mike


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Kirby ent;814164 said:


> I received a quote for the 3000 series snowwing 8-13. 9k for blade 4k for euro mount and 1k to install.
> 14k seems like allot?
> 
> Thanks Mike


 Not sure what it costs to ship out your way but I thought those were around 10K installed but I could be wrong. Haven't bought one in awhile.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

That doent sound out of line. The quote i just recieved for the 4000 series was 2500 higher then yours.. 6 weeks out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Kirby ent;814164 said:


> I received a quote for the 3000 series snowwing 8-13. 9k for blade 4k for euro mount and 1k to install.
> 14k seems like allot?
> 
> Thanks Mike


Shipping from Listowel to you will be quite a bit, if that's included I'd say that's an alright price. Also does that include an electric over hydraulic valve on the blade? 1k to install is a little steep, I can't see it taking anymore then 4 hours to install.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;814596 said:


> Shipping from Listowel to you will be quite a bit, if that's included I'd say that's an alright price. Also does that include an electric over hydraulic valve on the blade? 1k to install is a little steep, I can't see it taking anymore then 4 hours to install.


If its on a tractor (loader arms), hydraulic is the only option...isn't it?


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

*jd dave*

jd 
Dealer was told by horst to set a full day aside for install. The dealer is pretty thorough so I think that yes everything is included. Horst told him I didn't need 3 mid remotes. Two mids for the raising and angling, then run the wings off the back remotes. Sound correct?

I will be going over the quote with dealer along with the JD 5105M I am very close to purchasing .

Mike


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Good things don't come cheap. I've priced out a few different blades for this year and that sounds right in line with the type of quality product they make.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Horst Swing Wing 10-16*

Just waiting for my new swingwing to arrive, should be any day...... pricing... hope your sitting down...... $8250.00 Paid by Dec 01/09 and $750.00 for the extra valve as I already have 4 remotes on the front..... Install 1/2 day if that.... picking up blade myself also saved me 100.00 in shipping, Horst is only 40 minutes away... this will be my fifth blade from Horst and I still am running all the others.... great blades, you won't be disappointed with that buy.

Hope that helps

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Shipping*



Kirby ent;814164 said:


> I received a quote for the 3000 series snowwing 8-13. 9k for blade 4k for euro mount and 1k to install.
> 14k seems like allot?
> 
> Thanks Mike


Hey Mike, if you decide to proceed with the Horst let me know, have 3 customers who own trucking companys and ship out west every week, maybe able to save you a few bucks..

Goodluck, Al


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

StratfordPusher;815282 said:


> Just waiting for my new swingwing to arrive, should be any day...... pricing... hope your sitting down...... $8250.00 Paid by Dec 01/09 and $750.00 for the extra valve as I already have 4 remotes on the front..... Install 1/2 day if that.... picking up blade myself also saved me 100.00 in shipping, Horst is only 40 minutes away... this will be my fifth blade from Horst and I still am running all the others.... great blades, you won't be disappointed with that buy.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Al


Just so you know any dealers cost is 20% off list and if the dealer early orders he might get up to 30% in some cases. Your blade really isn't any cheaper then his depending on size. The cost on a 1016 is a little over 7k but then you add shipping it can add up pretty quick. I think He is getting a fair price.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Kirby ent;815211 said:


> jd
> Dealer was told by horst to set a full day aside for install. The dealer is pretty thorough so I think that yes everything is included. Horst told him I didn't need 3 mid remotes. Two mids for the raising and angling, then run the wings off the back remotes. Sound correct?
> 
> I will be going over the quote with dealer along with the JD 5105M I am very close to purchasing .
> ...


Yes most guys use a loader joystick for raising and angleing and the 2 rears for the wings. I think your getting a fair deal. Horst ships there wagons and buckets all over North America so I'm sure they'll be pretty good on shipping also. If your worried about anything just call Horst directly and talk to Ryan.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the information guys.


----------

